# Replacement light for srew in light bulbs for10gl tank ???



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello

I have old, planted 10Gl tank that uses scewin light bulbs. This is planted tank And I use to use Philips 13W Daylight CFL light bulbs. But lately I'm finding harder and harder to get them as LED lights are more popular. The problem with LED lights is that their design does not fit in my tank, they are too wide.
What can I use instead of those Philips CFL lights for planted tank ?


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

ppaskova said:


> Hello
> 
> I have old, planted 10Gl tank that uses scewin light bulbs. This is planted tank And I use to use Philips 13W Daylight CFL light bulbs. But lately I'm finding harder and harder to get them as LED lights are more popular. The problem with LED lights is that their design does not fit in my tank, they are too wide.
> What can I use instead of those Philips CFL lights for planted tank ?


 You may want to try the Dollar Store, and the larger stores generally have a larger selection of light bulbs. Good luck.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

martelvis said:


> You may want to try the Dollar Store, and the larger stores generally have a larger selection of light bulbs. Good luck.


I went there already. Home depot, Canadian tire and Wall-Mart don't have anymore Day Light CFL Bulbs, This is why I asked the question


----------



## TOtrees (Sep 21, 2017)

Have you looked at the zoomed cfl bulbs at big als? They're usually right at the front counter.


----------

